# Need List of Medical Colleges Best for A'level Students (Self Finance)



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Can anyone provide me a *list of Medical Colleges* best suited *for A'Level students*. Mention only those colleges in which *admissions are open or about to open*. It would be better if you also mention the *approximate merit for each college*. Any help would be highly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

RDX said:


> Can anyone provide me a *list of Medical Colleges* best suited *for A'Level students*. Mention only those colleges in which *admissions are open or about to open*. It would be better if you also mention the *approximate merit for each college*. Any help would be highly appreciated.  Thanks.


I only know about medical colleges or universities in Sindh.

Ziauddin Medical University.
Bahria Medical University.
Liaquat Medical and Dental University.
KMDC.


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Anderson said:


> I only know about medical colleges or universities in Sindh.
> 
> Ziauddin Medical University.
> Bahria Medical University.
> ...


Thanks alot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Anderson said:


> I only know about medical colleges or universities in Sindh.
> 
> Ziauddin Medical University.
> Bahria Medical University.
> ...


Is the admission in Bahria medical university open?
what about Ziauddin university? are the admission still open?


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> Is the admission in Bahria medical university open?
> what about Ziauddin university? are the admission still open?


Registration of Bahria College is open. For details: http://future.pk/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Bahria-University-Medical-Dental-College-Karachi.jpg
Not sure about Ziauddin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

Entry test at ziauddin was held today. So naturally the admissions have closed. The last date for submitting the forms was 23rd August.


----------



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

It sounds like I'm finally talking to some A level students!!
I've tried calling many medical colleges and I find it really strange that none of them actually know what A levels are! "just show us the certificate IBBC gives you" is what they say. I don't know if it's because no A levels student goes for medical in pakistan or they were dumb. I'm seriously lost and confused as to what do I do now? I'm thinking of doing A Levels at home since schools are really expensive but I don't know whether it's acceptable or not and more importantly what exactly do I need to have done? Chemistry, Biology and physics at Both AS and A2 (and English just at AS)? Or do I have the option of doing one or more of the sciences in AS only and not in A2 (dropping off)??? Pleease help me before I go insane and PLEASE for God's sake tell me everything you know about this topic and especially if you're an A levels student who's preparing to go to medical university!!! 



- - - Updated - - -

I have to re type this omg!!! Please read this! Matter of life and death. 

 I've tried calling many medical colleges and I find it really strange that none of them actually know what A levels are! "just show us the certificate IBBC gives you" is what they say. I don't know if it's because no A levels student goes for medical in pakistan or they were dumb. I'm seriously lost and confused as to what do I do now? I'm thinking of doing A Levels at home since schools are really expensive but I don't know whether it's acceptable or not and more importantly what exactly do I need to have done? Chemistry, Biology and physics at Both AS and A2 (and English just at AS)? Or do I have the option of doing one or more of the sciences in AS only and not in A2 (dropping off)??? Pleease help me before I go insane and PLEASE for God's sake tell me everything you know about this topic and especially if you're an A levels student who's preparing to go to medical university!!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey there!

You need to do Biology,Physics and Chemistry (AS + A2) to be able to apply to Medical colleges in Pakistan.


----------



## Galaxial (Jun 29, 2013)

What's the minum percentage needed to qualify for admission????


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi there...

I did O levels myself, but not A levels..I opted for Fsc but I'm pretty sure I'll be able to help you out...

According to me the list should go something like this:

1. CMH ( last merit around 81%)
2. LMDC ( lol they take just about anyone with money)
3. SHMDC ( 79%)
4. FMH (75%)
5. SMDC 

I put LMDC and CMH on the top because the atmosphere of the kids there reminds of my time in Olevels...

I'm in SHMDC and i love it here  
6


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

bkn said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I did O levels myself, but not A levels..I opted for Fsc but I'm pretty sure I'll be able to help you out...
> 
> ...


Thanks alot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

